# New Jersey EZ pass question



## anne1125 (Aug 25, 2007)

I just signed up for EZ pass.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get my tags in the mail?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## Linda74 (Aug 25, 2007)

We signed up about a month ago and I would say it took 2 weeks, a lot longer than expected.  But, having it now, I can't believe we waited so long to get them....no more waiting in the cash line through the tolls.  Even worked in Massachusetts.....


----------



## KenK (Aug 25, 2007)

EZ Pass is good on most toll roads (and some parking) at these places:

http://www.ezpass.com/static/info/facilities.shtml


----------



## davesdog (Aug 26, 2007)

In Md. you can pickup your transponder in some grocery stores.  MD has no extra fees for using their EZ-pass.   It's good everywhere EZ-pass is good.  I live in PA, and have a MD pass.  DE started charging a fee for theirs, like PA.


----------



## Carta (Aug 27, 2007)

The best part about EZ-PASS, besides not having to wait is; it can be used in about 12 states. NJ,PA,MD,DEL, etc..........Don't 4get to get your second car registered also.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 27, 2007)

It is the best thing since sliced bread!!  If you use it once or twice a year around here (Boston) it is well worth keeping $25 in the account.  You would not believe all the people who don't have it and sit in line to pay - especially on the weekend.


----------



## shadroch (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you paying $1 a month service fee on it?I recall a controversy about some metro area drivers getting hit with a fee.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes - that is annoying.  It is supposedely for the email statement!  I might call to see if I can decide not the get any statement and save the $1.  It really isn't that munch but it is annoying.  Maybe because I am out of state.  You are from NY - do you pay it?


----------



## davesdog (Aug 27, 2007)

Sign up on the Maryland sight.  No extra fees at all.  Up to 4 transponders on 1 account, so you don't have you $ tied up in multiple accounts.

http://www.ezpassmd.com/

The first pop-up that tells you to enter you state, put in Maryland, later on the online application where you enter your full address, put in your correct state.   This worked for us, I have 3 transponders, and it's not against their rules.  You will see the rules page, before you get to the online application.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 27, 2007)

I think you still pay the $1 "Maintenance Fee" - I called today and there is no way around it!


----------



## shadroch (Aug 27, 2007)

judyjht said:


> I think you still pay the $1 "Maintenance Fee" - I called today and there is no way around it!



I don't have a car so don't need an ez-pass. 
However,I recall that in NYC, EZpass's come from either the Port Authority or the Triboro Bridge Authority.One agency charges a $1 a month,one doesn't.You can cancel your  pass and sign up thru the agency that doesn't,if you want.


----------



## djs (Aug 27, 2007)

I have the one issued by MA and the best thing is that I got it early enough where I pay at the end of the month (on credit card).  No money in their account waiting for me to draw it down.


----------



## davesdog (Aug 28, 2007)

judyjht said:


> I think you still pay the $1 "Maintenance Fee" - I called today and there is no way around it!



Maryland does not charge any fees except tolls.   I've never even used any of the toll roads in MD.,  Just PA, VA, NJ. and DE.


----------



## Art4th (Aug 28, 2007)

In NY, EZ-PASS users pay a lower toll than non-EZ-PASS users (at least on the Thruway). Mine was issued by the NYS Thruway Authority and I don't pay any monthly fee.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a NH Easy Pass.  I don't pay a monthly fee.  However the only discounts I would receive are if I use the EasyPass in NH. No discounts for use in NY or MA.

It's such a godsend to have it instead of waiting in line to pay tolls on the NYC bridges!


----------

